# Puffer with Lockjaw



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

For the last week or two, my figure 8 pufferfish has looked "thinner", now I realize that he has lockjaw because he's unable to get close to finishing his krill, and he acts like he's starving all the time but he's unable to eat his food How do you cure lockjaw in a pufferfish?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

are you sure its that and its not just that his beak(teeth) are overgrown? if they are they are unable to open their mouth wide enough to eat. i adopted a pufer with an overgrown beak who was very skinny and couldn't eat. I fed him frozen brine shrimp until i was able to get his beak worn down. there are ways you can knock them unconcious to clip their beak cant remeber what you use to do that. make sure you feed them a regular diet of pond snails atleast 1 a week it will keep their beak from getting to that point if this is the case.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Alright, I'll get some brine shrimp and see if that helps with his beak


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, on Friday I got some frozen brine shrimp for the puffers and when I put some in the tank, they went right after them That's the good news. The bad news is that I found the pufferfish that already had eating problems dead in the filter intake Sunday morning, great start to Easter Sunday!


----------

